# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  اكتب اسمك تطلع وجبتك المفضلة

## دليلة

ماااهي وجبتك  المفضله؟؟

اكتب اسمك واسم العائله..

وتطلع لك وجبتك  المفضله..

انا

وجبتي المفضله..




*Spaghetti*


انت ايه وجبتك؟

شوف الرابط

http://www.foodpersonality.com/en/?n=sa

----------


## دمعة فرح

*Donuts*

*يسلمووووووووووووووووو دليله..........*

----------


## عُبادة

Singapore noodles

 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 
شو دخلني بسنغفورة؟ :SnipeR (83):

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

*Wienerschnitzel*

----------


## دليلة

> Singapore noodles
> 
> 
> شو دخلني بسنغفورة؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  اتاكد ياعبادة يمكن جد جد جد جدك

----------


## دليلة

مجد وميرفا ودموع الورد الف صحة

يسلمو على مروركم :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

> اتاكد ياعبادة يمكن جد جد جد جدك


يا حرام يا عباده........... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اتاكد ياعبادة يمكن جد جد جد جدك


خابره تايواني مش سنغفوري :Eh S(2): 
يمكن متجوز وحدة سنغفورية بالسرقة  :Bl (35):

----------


## عُبادة

> يا حرام يا عباده...........


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  من ورا جدتك
العرق دساس

----------


## المتميزة

Kebab
يا سلام  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عُبادة

> من ورا جدتك
> العرق دساس


دساس بس مش لهاي الدرجة انه زوجة جد جد جد جدي تأثر بأكلتي المفضلة :Eh S(2):

----------


## النورس الحزين

يسلمووووو دليلة

----------


## دمعة فرح

> دساس بس مش لهاي الدرجة انه زوجة جد جد جد جدي تأثر بأكلتي المفضلة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

طلعلي هاد لما كتبت اسمي ب العربي
والدونات لنا كتبت اسمي بالانجليزي...
شو اختار ممممممممممممممممممممم؟؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

كنت مجرب بالعربي وطلعلي همبرغر :Icon15:

----------


## المتميزة

> كنت مجرب بالعربي وطلعلي همبرغر


لكان خليك بالعربي احسنلك يا عبادة  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

> لكان خليك بالعربي احسنلك يا عبادة


 :Eh S(2): هيك شكله

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

*Fried chicken*



او



*Pizza*


 :Db465236ff:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

*Wienerschnitzel*



زاكيه كثير

----------


## اجمل حب

*Shushi*

[align=center] 
يسلموا دليله
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

الف صحة

----------


## غسان

*ghassan qudah you're like*

_
_
*Wienerschnitzel*

----------


## غسان

> *Fried chicken*
> 
> 
> 
> او
> 
> 
> 
> *Pizza*


 
_شو كم اسم الك ... ليش وجبتين ..؟؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مها 

المنسف  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

hamburger

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

Chili con carne


انا شو مسوي بحياتي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


 بس حكله 


 :SnipeR (75):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فلافل حظي نحس بس بالانجليزي . 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

نشوف بالعربي شو بدو يطلع 



فرايد شكن حلو يسلموا دليله 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:SnipeR (51):

----------


## anoucha

*Spring rolls*

----------


## منيرة الظلام

يسلمووووووووووووووووو دليله..........

----------


## ayhamco

على ما اعتقد انها" قلاية بندوره"
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center][/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

هلا افتكرت وجبتك ؟؟  :Db465236ff: 
ليش ؟؟ :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ما اكلت كويس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لأني مريض :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

> ما اكلت كويس
> 
> لأني مريض


سلامتك خالد  :Icon31: 
لازم تتسحر كويس بعدين واحلم بالاكل بعدين مش هلا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ان شاء الله :Icon31: 

الله يسلمك ميرفا :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Smile:  :Smile:

----------

